# X58 boards and us!



## official (Jul 28, 2009)

Well.. with the advent of civilization we Humans have always craved for xtreme power &
dominance over others.And when "Nehalem"  was introduced ,we just could'nt hold ourselves
to take control over the beast. But with too much power comes great 'BILLS' too.

 Well too much of crap...So what do you think??
    - Is it good enough to upgrade to Lga 1366 OR sticking back to good ol' core2's ??
  -what Power do YOU think reside in  X58 boards?? & which one is best price/performance?


----------



## amitash (Jul 28, 2009)

^all depends on your budget...anything above 70-75k for a config and the core i7's ur only choice...anything lower and you look at phenom 2's...

Its a huge step up from the core2's and its worth the upgrade 

Its got plenty of power and then some....the core i7's arent even utilised by half their actual capacity, and they are going to get faster and faster....also, the noew core i9's or westmeres, which have 6 cores and 12 threads, support the current x58 mobo's, so its quit future proof too...it all comes down to budget...you have the cash, you go for it, as simple as that.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 29, 2009)

LGA 1366 would only be justified after the release of i5 and i3. Then the prices would drop and would definitely be better value for money. So as said by amitash budget is the key factor in deciding which to go for!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ 

nope, i dnt think so.,.  imho, intel will not lower their prices on i7 even if they launch i5 adn i3... besids, the i7 940 will be replaced by the i7 950..  and they (Intel) will launch i7 975 (correct me if im wrong)...


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 30, 2009)

Prices are bound to come down eventually. Well no one is expecting Core i7's to sell for 8K in the market but definitely it will come down to something around 12K for a 920. Which is good enough for a processor like that. Intel QX9650 was once upon a time 50K in lynx-india!


----------



## amitash (Jul 30, 2009)

^yes the QX9650 is very old...core i7 is the flagship for intel and the only reason for price cuts would be if they released westmere or AMD releases something more powerfull...both of which not gonna happen any time soon


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 31, 2009)

^^

agreed with both of u...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2009)

ASUS RAMPAGE II EXTREME!!!!


----------



## paroh (Aug 13, 2009)

The more important thing is that will application will able to fully utilize the power of these processor?


----------



## official (Aug 19, 2009)

well i agree with all of you,
   but if i wanna play titles like Gta4 or Prototype or games like Dragon age origins, or Dirt2 -    how much do you think pc performance will increase?? Or having a great card like gtx 280 will do the trick??


----------



## amitash (Aug 19, 2009)

^all depends on your budget...if you have a 75k+ budget, get the core i7, no questions asked...its very future proof ATM


----------



## official (Aug 21, 2009)

my elder brother is planning to get an i7, he has a budget of 40k inr for mobo+proc+ram+graphics card, if he gets the MSI x58 PRO E ,do you think it will handle gtx260?? he already has a CM500 watt psu???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^

it (MSI mobo) will certainly handle the gtx260 along with the CM500 W PSU, but there will be no SLi-ing support of at all u/ur bro wants to add one more gtx260 (that is having 2 cards running onto the mobo) 

Better, get the Gigabyte's UD5 mobo for 16K+core i7 920 for 15.5K+RAM+gtx260 but it will exceed ur 40K budget anyhow.. so try increasing ur budget as the mobo+proc alone wud be jus costing u Rs.31.5K... 

---------
Jus a request, can u please post ur querries related to core i7 in the core i7's Official thread here ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110397  
as it wud jus reduce multiple topics on the same thing..  please...

========


Cheers n e-peace,....


----------

